# Plowing with 96 Jeep Grand Cherokee



## imhuck63

Can anyone provide advice as to whether or not a 1996 Jeep Grand Cherokee can be used for plowing? I see that there is a cheap plow available from Rocky Road, but can the Grand Cherokee handle any better blade that also angles left and right automatically? I just want to use it for my own residence. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Plowlikehell

Dont know about 1996, but I use a 1995 to plow a couple homes


----------



## cherokeeman

for some reason your tranny is alot weaker than the trannys in the cherokees i was told that the tranny in my 96 cherokee is made by toyota the grand cherokees use dodge trannys they shift hard they bang while shifting and even slip my wife has the grand cherokee same engine 4 litre inline six my cherokee is a lot stronger than hers in every aspect my jeep has a much lower gear its not as good on long trips uses more gas because of the gearing dodge makes a very weak tranny thats what i noticed between my two jeeps


----------



## cherokeeman

ussmileyflag


----------



## supersource

where did the plow setup for the gc come from


----------



## Hubjeep

supersource;748157 said:


> where did the plow setup for the gc come from


X2 Must have been a custom install, I have never seen a Meyer, Western, or Fisher on a ZJ (1993-1998) Grand Cherokee.


----------

